# Field ranges in your state.



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's what I know of in NC

Durham County Wildlife Club - 14 target front, 14 target back, and a new 14 target animal.

The Moo-Tell - private range owned by Treaton - 14 targets

Stick & Wheel - 14 target

The "Hilton" - private range owned by OneBowTie - 14 targets

I have plans to build a 14 target range at my house as soon as I can gather enough target butt material.

I think there is another Field course in the western part of NC, but don't know the name.


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

here in va we got several:
sherrwood archers
blackwater bowhunters
augusta archers
two rivers 
theres a pile of them in virginia just ask if you want more most all are 28 target ranges except blackwater its a 14 target range


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Pretty sure there's a 28 target range in Wytheville, VA and we have a 14 target range at Bear Creek in Norton, VA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I feel sorry for field shooters not in Va/Md....I don't know the total # of ranges off the top of my head.

But I know that there are at least 12 ranges within 2.5 hours of DC 

The vast majority are 28 target ranges...I can only think of two that are 14 target ranges...and one of those will kick your butt for sure.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Like they have said Plenty in VA. Most are 28 targets; Most clubs keep them set up half for field and half for hunter. During tournaments it makes target swaping a chore. (for someone)

Hey 100 posts.........what do I win?


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

In Massachusetts, we have a shoot every weekend from May to mid-September. (I'd like to see us start a couple weeks earlier:shade Our ranges are: Lunenberg Sportsmen, Pequoig Bowmen, Nenameseck Sportsmen, Granby Bow and Gun Club and Westfield Sportsmen - though they are taking a year's hiatus. All are 28 target ranges, though we usually only use one half for a shoot - shot twice. All are in the woods and several are hilly and quite challenging (hey, this IS New England.)

In addition to weekly shoots, the Sectionals and our State Championships, each Labor Day weekend we also have the annual New England Championships, a non-NFAA event that is reportedly the oldest running Field Tournament in the country.

So - no need to feel bad for us as far as available ranges and shoots Just wish we could grow more participants:sad:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

NJ has two with 56 lanes and three with 28. We also have a club with 42 lanes.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Wisconsin - 

Eau Claire - 28
Blackhawk/La Crosse - 28 (just putting finishing touches on full NFAA 28 I believe)
Beloit - 28
West Allis - 28 (but I believe has an additional 14 that can be revived if needed?)
Kenosha - 42
Blackhawk/Verona-Madison - 14
Argyle (SCWA) - 14
Johnsonville - 14
Sheboygan Falls - 14 (mostly just local leagues now I believe)
Marshall Bluff - 14 (mostly just local leagues now as well I believe)
? Lake Geneva ? - 28 (not sure if still in operation or plans to re-open at least 14)

>>------->


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

There are at least 22 in Va. with most of them being 28 target ranges, I heard the other day that there is another range in the Gouchland area but don't know if they have a field range, Would like to get to each of them to shoot but some are a ways away but I have shot on half of them and a few in Md. My home range is 14 targets but we made the butts wide enough to hang both the field targets and the hunter targets, works pretty well and I know a couple of the other ranges are 14 targets but most are 28.
Terry


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

rudeman said:


> In Massachusetts, we have a shoot every weekend from May to mid-September. (I'd like to see us start a couple weeks earlier:shade Our ranges are: Lunenberg Sportsmen, Pequoig Bowmen, Nenameseck Sportsmen, Granby Bow and Gun Club and Westfield Sportsmen - though they are taking a year's hiatus. All are 28 target ranges, though we usually only use one half for a shoot - shot twice. All are in the woods and several are hilly and quite challenging (hey, this IS New England.)
> 
> In addition to weekly shoots, the Sectionals and our State Championships, each Labor Day weekend we also have the annual New England Championships, a non-NFAA event that is reportedly the oldest running Field Tournament in the country.
> 
> So - no need to feel bad for us as far as available ranges and shoots Just wish we could grow more participants:sad:


Well lets get to PROMOTING THE FIELD SIDE OF THINGS AND MABE WE CAN GET MORE TO GIVE IT A TRY. We used to put out papers at out local shop and they tossed them in the trash me thinks. AC


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

We have a lot here in PA. The problem is many of them are down to one or two individuals who maintain them and when those guys are gone or no longer interested . . who can say what will happen.


----------



## target tease (Aug 5, 2005)

*Ranges in Texas*

We have several really good ranges in Texas. We are starting our outdoor season this weekend in Canyon Lake with 14 targets. There is one in Sherman that is 14 targets, one in Irving that has 28 targets and a practice range up to 60 yards and a 3d pratice range and a broadhead range. One in Waco that has 3 14's, one in Houston that has 3 14's, another one in the Houston area that has 28 targets. One in Corpus Christi with 28 targets. We don't have much out west anymore and out East; that one is gone also, so we skip over to Shreveport, La. and shoot over there. 

As I stated above, we are starting our outdoor SYWAT tour. It will end with out state shoot in Waco in June.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> We have a lot here in PA. The problem is many of them are down to one or two individuals who maintain them and when those guys are gone or no longer interested . . who can say what will happen.


Thats just what happened to our local club here a few years ago.

Am in the process of moving a few of the target butts over to an open lot here at the lake comunity that i live at now as the place they are at now is gonna be bulldozed down before long for a city project. AC


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

we have a beautiful 28 target range in Joilet Illinois..5 Star NFAA rating
the state championship will be held here! we also have a money shoot
on July 18th and 19th 
FS 1st place $300
SrFS 1st place $200
BHFS 1st place $200

for more info contact Randy Rultledge (630) 308-1752

www.jolietarcheryclub.com

bigbucks170


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> How many field ranges that are active do you have in your state?
> 
> Are they 14 targets or more?
> 
> ...



AC, im on the extreme opposite side of you.

little to no Field ranges available near me without having to commit to serious travel.

so i just plink away at 65cm faces in my back yard. i shoot that one at 55 and 60 yards for fun............about to order some 50cm faces.(ample space for whatever yardage i desire).

accidentally ordered some 20cm............so if anyone needs them..............i got a really good deal on them (11 yard target?)

camoham


----------



## rdobias (Jun 24, 2003)

*field ranges !!*

we have 1 in the neosho,mo. area. (28 targets)

there is 1 in Kansas City. (3 - 14 target ranges)

saint louis has 1 (i don't know how many targets)


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Only 2 that I know of in the state of Georgia.

1 is in Augusta, and I believe it is 14 targets.
1 in North Georgia/Pendergrass area, and it is 14 targets.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

My own private 14 target in Spooner, WI.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

In Arizona there are a few:
1. Usery Mountian Archery ranges has 28 target hunter field round on the lower flat range, and another 28 target range in the more rugged range, but usually has the burlap animal targets up, but again, it is used for the state FITA Field championships.
2. Ben Avery has at least two, nearly the same as Usery, one on a flat and the other on the mountain side.
3. Tucson has one, but it seems to maintain only 14 targets, and the other 14 have been neglected.
4. Payson has a 14 target field range and we mostly just run through it twice and simply use the red markers instead of the white. Beautiful setting in the Tonto Park Mountains.
5. Prescott has a private club 28 target field/hunter range, and a good 3D range, both well maintained.
6. I know there is the Sunrise 3D Mountain Ranges that are used for their big summer shoot, located on a ski slope, and it is near Flagstaff. I was told that there are three or four 3d ranges that go down hill. One takes the chairlift ride up and shoots their way down the range, and then you can ride back up and shoot down another range. I do not know if they ever use these for field/hunter shoots.

There may be others, but those are the ones I know about.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Only 2 that I know of in the state of Georgia.
> 
> 1 is in Augusta, and I believe it is 14 targets.
> 1 in North Georgia/Pendergrass area, and it is 14 targets.


1 in Savannah, L. Scott Stell Park and it is 14 targets


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Ranges in Texas*

Target Tease,
Is the field range in Longview not still active. I thought it was part of the
SYWAT series in recent years. I believe there is also one in Paris, Tx that was on the SYWAT circuit. Are those still active or do you know that they are no longer active?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man look at all the places I can cross off my list of places to live


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Range*

There is a fourteen target range in wichita kansas
and another one in garden city kansas
there was talk of another one going in but i haven't seen anything
on it.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

New Mexico has 2 28 target ranges

Sandia Crest Bowhutners in Albuquerque
San Juan Archers in Farmington

there were ranges in Espanola, Clovis, Silver City, and El Paso, TX. They have had weather and other issues with their losses.

Arrow


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

KY has three ranges that are NFAA inspected. One is controled by TVA at Land between the lakes. They only have about one shoot a year. Another one is at Providence KY near Henderson. Maybe one shoot a year.
Last is Chickasaw Archery club (20 miles south of Louisville) We have 14 targets and shoot the third Sat of every month. The NFAA southeast sectional will be shot here memorial weekend. 

Charlie, Valley bowhunters (Louie Travis) have a 14 target range on the river by the horseshoe gambling boat. 
Frank
www.chickasawarchery.com


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

THE GREAT STATE OF MARYLAND SMALL BUT MANY FIELD RANGES AND WE SHOOT EVERY WEEKEND FROM APRIL THRU SEPTEMBER OUTDOOR AND EVERY WEEKEND FROM NOVEMBER THRU MARCH INDOORS


Anne Arundel Archers 28 Field
Cumberland Bowhunters 28 Field w/ Indoor Facility
Eutaw Forest Archers 28 Field
Mayberry Archers 28 Field with Indoor Facility
Mohican Bowmen 28 Field
Oriole Archers Fita 
Sothern Maryland Archers 14 Field with Indoor Facility
Tuscarora Archers 28 Field with Indoor Facility
Gunpwder Bowmen 28 Field
Harford Bowmen 28 Field
Twelfth Precinct Archers 28 Field with Indoor Facility
Vingt Neuf Bowmen 14 Field with Indoor Facility


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

red1691 said:


> 1 in Savannah, L. Scott Stell Park and it is 14 targets


I was not sure if that one was still around, good to know.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

We have about 15-20 all within 2.5 hours of Harrisburg. Some are only 14, but most are 28. Some don't hold shoots there, it's just for club members. There are more out to west also. Would be nice to get out and shoot them all, but would go broke buying gas.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerpap said:


> We have about 15-20 all within 2.5 hours of Harrisburg. Some are only 14, but most are 28. Some don't hold shoots there, it's just for club members. There are more out to west also. Would be nice to get out and shoot them all, but would go broke buying gas.


I can think of worse ways to go broke.


----------



## dothedeal (Dec 17, 2008)

How about Michigan? Used to be lots of Feild Archery courses.


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

X-Ray said:


> There is a fourteen target range in wichita kansas
> and another one in garden city kansas
> there was talk of another one going in but i haven't seen anything
> on it.


also tri county rod and gun club


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

InAZone said:


> My own private 14 target in Spooner, WI.


When are you opening up Paul?:teeth:
John


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

We just have one in Alaska and it has 28 targets, an 8 target practice range and a 14 target bag range. The number of people who keep it going is limited.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

dothedeal said:


> How about Michigan? Used to be lots of Feild Archery courses.


I know Okland County sportsmans club has a 28 target
also one at Washtanah (spelling) sportsman club near Ann arbor 28 targets
also Flint bowmen has 28
Midland has 28
I think Bay City has 28
Sanilac county has 28 (I think)
Lincoln Bowman still has 28 (I think) havnt shot their for 20 yrs)
Livingston count has 28
there is one at drake rd and 15 mi...Detroit archers I think also 28 (havnt shot there for years)
and I've probably forgot more than I can remember....Dont know how many in the upper....but I'm sure someone knows


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Colorado has at least three: Air Force Academy (42 tgts); Columbine Archers (28 tgts) SW of Denver in the hills; and Grand Junction (28 tgts) in the National Park.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Vermont I belive only has one


----------

